
Show HN: Relief – Physical Therapy Programs to Fix Back Pain and Posture - acjin
http://userelief.com
======
acjin
Hi HN!

I’ve struggled with back / neck / wrist pain (like many programmers do) for
the past few years, spending countless dollars on physical therapy,
chiropractors, and gimmicky products.

This inspired me to collaborate with a few physical therapists and fitness
trainers. We built Relief to provide evidence-based treatment programs
delivered through high-quality guided videos. Examples include the 7-day low
back pain program, McKenzie Method, 7-day posture program, forward head +
anterior pelvic tilt corrective routines, yoga for back pain, and more. Think
Calm / Headspace for musculoskeletal problems.

I’d love to get some feedback and hear about your experiences with
musculoskeletal pain! We’ve made a bunch of the content free, and the rest can
be accessed through a no-risk free trial.

~~~
gentran
I have really have any back pain, but I have horrible slouching posture,
standing and sitting. Will this help standing up straight become more natural?

------
matthewhuang
Been using this for 1.5 weeks and I can say the content is high-quality and
I'm already experiencing reduced pain in my sciatic nerve (started a few
months ago, didn't have time nor money to see PT). Would recommend you give
this a shot.

~~~
acjin
Great to hear that it's been helping! :)

------
gatherhunterer
> On average, Relief’s physical therapy, yoga, and mindfulness sessions help
> users reduce pain by 60% in the first month. It's more effective than
> surgery or injections.

Do you publish the data that led to these conclusions? Have the statements on
this page been evaluated by the FDA?

------
m3kw9
I have not subscribed, but awesome site, looks high quality and useful.

~~~
m3kw9
If you don't mind, I was wondering what payment system to you use for the
subscription stuff? Is it something like Zuora? Or did you have to build it
from scratch?

~~~
acjin
I looked into Zuora (really expensive) as well as some other systems like
Chargebee, Recurly, etc. I ended up building it with Stripe Billing, since it
was actually quite straightforward and offered a lot of flexibility with
features. I think a benefit of using something like Chargebee though is that
you can also take Paypal

